# Rb25det in R32 gts-t problems



## Diff (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, I have created a skyline R32 Gts-t (born with rb20det) and put a
Rb25det in it.
I have installed Apexi power fc and it works super.
The only thing that does't work, my rpm in the original
dashboard.
It works fine in the hand controller.
What could be the problem.

Sincerely, René


----------

